# used fx5 used for salt water



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just got a used fx5 and its been used for a couple of years for salt water, just wondering if i should take it apart first to clean it?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Are you running it on freshwater?because if you are then yes replace all filter media and clean it good.If its been sitting for 4hr's or more and your using it on saltwater id be cleaning the heck out of it because all the bacteria will be dead from oxygen depletion.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah its going on a freshwater tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would just go ahead and give it a good clean to get off any excess salt. Dismantle the impeller assembly to clean it out complete and also the drain and the taps. That way you can also inspect for leaky gaskets and cracks in anything. That impeller is a pain to clean (need to remove 4 screws with a long skinny screwdriver) compared to most canisters. It's the only canister of mine where I don't clean the impeller every time.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

If its for freshwater you have to clean that thing sooo well and replace all the media or you might end up with alot of salt and some unwanted minerals and other stuff in your water.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can soak it in vinegar to get rid of the salt, but IMO it's not worth your time. Better off to just get new media...especially the sponges. Those things are a pain to clean.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah thats what i figured. ill take my time with it, its just going on my tank along with another fx5.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i was going to get all new media anyhow. i was just worried because there is a lot of salt build up inside itself.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i was just wondering about the impeller housing and hoses mostly.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Right I forgot you had an fx5 already. Best way to clean it all up is to take apart the impeller assembly and soak it in a vinegar solution for 5 min or so and once you clean it up, hook up the filter to a trash can or something and circulate it for an hour with a vinegar solution, then clean tap water. Wharever salt left by then would be minimal.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Right I forgot you had an fx5 already. Best way to clean it all up is to take apart the impeller assembly and soak it in a vinegar solution for 5 min or so and once you clean it up, hook up the filter to a trash can or something and circulate it for an hour with a vinegar solution, then clean tap water. Wharever salt left by then would be minimal.


Yeah I did that with a used 2078 and the vinegar worked like a charm. It had a lot of coralline algae and salt deposits nuked on.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i have another on my 55G also. its just my friends 250G tank blew and he is getting out of the hobby, so i got it from him.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i should be able to soak the hoses to i guess hey?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can soak them, but since the FX5 hoses are ribbed, it might be difficult to dislodge the accumulated minerals without the flow.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Id do all the above and I find that really hot water work well also to get the salt off


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hydor makes a product called magic clean used mostly for cleaning power heads, this stuff works awesome for cleaning anything. I totally cleaned up a classic eheim canister filter that was used in salt water, I filled the canister with the magic clean solution and put all the pieces impeller etc in the can and let it soak. It all came out like new. Check out this link:Vinegar is So Last Year: Hydor's Magi Klean


----------

